# 1987 Technic car radio, antenna problem



## Butch (Aug 7, 2019)

Just pulled the stereo from my 87 Buick, it's an Technic model # CQ-DP5-EU, it doesn't have a antenna port. Apparently I need a tuner or an amp. From what I read it's worded both ways. Does anyone know anything about this setup. It appears to be new and never wired up. Any information would be great, thanks


----------

